# Lizensierung von Ethernet/IP



## RiFaSch (31 August 2010)

Hallo Community

Mein aktuelles Projekt ist die Implementierung einer Industrial-Ethernet-Schnittstelle in ein Kühlgerät zur Datenübertragung.
Z.Zt. untersuche ich die verschieden Lösungsansätze und habe ein paar Probleme Ethernet/IP zu bewerten.

Meine Frage bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf die Implementierung.

Ich habe hier gelesen, dass man einen Vertrag mit ODVA braucht.
Ist das immernoch der aktuelle Stand?

Schließlich kann man auf SourceForge.net einen Stack (BSD-Lizenz) runterladen, die Frage ist nur ob ich diesen ohne weiteres einsetzen darf?
Eine Newsmeldung gibt es auch noch dazu.

Kennt sich jemand in diesem Bereich genauer aus und kann mir helfen?


----------



## argv_user (31 August 2010)

Meines Wissens erlaubt die BSD-Lizenz sowohl privaten wie auch
kommerziellen Einsatz ohne Beschränkung.


----------



## pvbrowser (31 August 2010)

*Hier ist die Lizenz*

SOFTWARE DISTRIBUTION LICENSE FOR THE 
                     ETHERNET/IP(TM) COMMUNICATION STACK 
                         (ADAPTED BSD STYLE LICENSE)   

Copyright (c) 2009, Rockwell Automation, Inc. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.
EtherNet/IP is a trademark of ODVA, Inc.

Redistribution of the Communications Stack Software for EtherNet/IP and use in 
source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided 
that the following conditions are met:

Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright and trademark 
notices, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the 
documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.

Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this
list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or 
other materials provided with the distribution.

Neither the name of Rockwell Automation, ODVA, nor the names of its 
contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this 
software without specific prior written permission from the respective owners.

The Communications Stack Software for EtherNet/IP, or any portion thereof, with
or without modifications, may be incorporated into products for sale.  However,
the software does not, by itself, convey any right to make, have made, use, 
import, offer to sell, sell, lease, market, or otherwise distribute or dispose 
of any products that implement this software, which products might be covered 
by valid patents or copyrights of ODVA, Inc., its members or other licensors 
nor does this software result in any license to use the EtherNet/IP mark owned 
by ODVA. To make, have made, use, import, offer to sell, sell, lease, market, 
or otherwise distribute or dispose of any products that implement this software, 
and to use the EtherNet/IP mark, one must obtain the necessary license from 
ODVA through its Terms of Usage Agreement for the EtherNet/IP technology, 
available through the ODVA web site at www.odva.org. This license requirement 
applies equally (a) to devices that completely implement ODVA's Final 
Specification for EtherNet/IP (�Network Devices�), (b) to components of such 
Network Devices to the extent they implement portions of the Final 
Specification for EtherNet/IP, and (c) to enabling technology products, such as
any other EtherNet/IP or other network protocol stack designed for use in 
Network Devices to the extent they implement portions of the Final 
Specification for EtherNet/IP. Persons or entities who are not already licensed
for the EtherNet/IP technology must contact ODVA for a Terms of Usage Agreement.

THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS" AND
ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED 
WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE 
DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR
ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES
(INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; 
LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON 
ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT 
(INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS 
SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.


----------



## RiFaSch (1 September 2010)

Zusammengefasst:

Solange man kein Produkt mit Ethernet/IP verkaufen möchte, kann man den Stack gerne und ohne irgendwelche Vereinbarungen etc verwenden.

Sobald man aber Produkte verkaufen möchte, die Ethernet/IP unterstützen, ist fogendes zu tun:
1. eine Vereinbarung mit der ODVA
2. der Erwerb einer sogenannten Vendor ID
3. die EtherNet/IP Zertifikation des Produkts (in Europa macht das die Universität Magdeburg)


----------



## pvbrowser (1 September 2010)

RiFaSch schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> 
> Solange man kein Produkt mit Ethernet/IP verkaufen möchte, kann man den Stack gerne und ohne irgendwelche Vereinbarungen etc verwenden.
> 
> ...



Ist im Prinzip so.

Es sei denn, Du brauchst keine Zertifikation und Du nimmst die Worte "Rockwell Automation" oder "ODVA" nicht in den Mund.
Das Wort "EtherNet/IP" darfst Du anscheinend gebrauchen.
> Neither the name of Rockwell Automation, ODVA, nor the names of its 
> contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived 
> from this software without specific prior written permission from 
> the respective owners.


----------



## RiFaSch (1 September 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe darf ich das auch nicht.

> To make, have made, use, import, offer to sell, sell, lease, market, or otherwise distribute or dispose of any products that implement this software, and to use the
> EtherNet/IP mark, one must obtain the necessary license from ODVA through its Terms of Usage Agreement for the EtherNet/IP technology, available through the ODVA web
> site at www.odva.org.


----------



## pvbrowser (1 September 2010)

RiFaSch schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe darf ich das auch nicht.
> 
> >... and to use the EtherNet/IP mark, one must ...



Ah ja, das Wort "EtherNet/IP" darfst Du bei Deinem Gerät auch nicht verwenden.

Du hast aber die 3 oben in der Lizenz genannten Rechte.

In der Praxis dürfte das bedeuten, Du kannst das evaluieren und Dein Produkt damit entwickeln. Wenn Du das Produkt aber vermarkten willst, musst Du das lizensieren. Wenn Du es aber nur firmenintern einsetzt, brauchst Du keine Lizenz.

Du könntest es sogar verkaufen, aber wie willst Du das machen, wenn Du die 3 genannten Worte nicht verwenden darfst.


----------



## pvbrowser (1 September 2010)

Hinweis:

Der obige Treiber ist für Ethernet/Ip Slaves gedacht, um damit Busteilnehmer implementieren zu können. Master kannst Du damit anscheinend nicht realisieren.

Wir haben in unserem pvbrowser einen Master drin.
Der stammt aus TuxEip, einem Open Source Project, das ähnlich wie libnodave reverse engineered ist. Leider scheint das Projekt nicht mehr aktiv zu sein.
Du kannst es aber in unserem
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvbaddon.tar.gz
im Verzeichnis "pvbaddon/foreign/tuxeip/" finden, wenn Dir das was nützt.


----------



## RiFaSch (1 September 2010)

Erst mal schauen ob wir Ethernet/IP überhaupt unterstützen wollen wenn so viel dahinter steckt.
Wobei die Kosten (ca. $2.000 für Specification und Vendor-ID als nicht-ODVA-Mitglied wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe) sich noch in Grenzen halten.

Ich denke wir benötigen nur eine Slave-Funktion, falls sich etwas ergeben sollte greife ich natürlich gerne darauf zurück!

Vielen Dank!​


----------

